# An Old Coach-House, Caerphilly. March 2013 / Jan 2016



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 18, 2016)

The impressive Pwll-y-Pant House was built in 1700, and like many manor houses of that period had a coach-house on site / next door. It remained a residential home until the 1900s when it briefly become a home for disabled children. In the 1970s it become a pub and a club. The club closed in the early 1990s, but it remains a pub to this day.

Pwll y Pant House in c1890



How it looks today




So on to the Coach-House (next door to the House / Pub)- in it's hey-day it had weathervane and clocktower (see pic below). When the house turned into a pub, it mainly got used for storage - and even held kids discos there in the 1980s.... but soon fell into disrepair, and eventually completely abandoned.





I have drove past the Coach-House for years wondering what it was now like inside, knowing it has been abandoned and unused since the early 1990s. Until one day I passed, with time on my hands and as I had the camera with me decided to take a look. The place was in ruin (as I expected) but was still a interesting place to get in, stroll about and document decay! And the best thing about this explore is that I only had to walk next door after it for a pint 

Here are my pics, hope you enjoy.......


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 18, 2016)

Another nice report and a bit of history as well, I didn't know it was ever a home for disabled children. Cheers Rod


----------



## krela (Feb 19, 2016)

Seems a little odd to see a reasonably modern urinal in amongst all that! Thanks Rod.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 19, 2016)

krela said:


> Seems a little odd to see a reasonably modern urinal in amongst all that! Thanks Rod.



Yes, very hard to believe now that it was in use as recent as the 90s?! Thanks krela


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 19, 2016)

What a state inside, I wasn't expecting that. 
Great stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## Rubex (Feb 19, 2016)

What a difference from 2013! Nice one Vertigo Rod


----------



## TheNarrator (Feb 19, 2016)

This truely is in a state. I can't quite believe just how quickly it's deteriorated from the picture in 2013. Nice photos too!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 19, 2016)

It looks like it's been empty 50+ years amazing!!Nice one,thanks for showing.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 19, 2016)

TheNarrator said:


> This truely is in a state. I can't quite believe just how quickly it's deteriorated from the picture in 2013. Nice photos too!





Rubex said:


> What a difference from 2013! Nice one Vertigo Rod



Thank you for your comment.
Sorry think my report has confused a few people?!! The report is about the coach-house that has been abandoned since the 1990s..... it is the (once) grand coach-house that belonged to Pwll y Pant House (now a pub, that is still running and still fully intact!!!). Thought I'd give a brief history of the House / Pub, to give a back-ground story to the Coach-House..... maybe dating when I took the photo of the Pub (2013) was a mistake and confusing?! Will edit that now!!!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 19, 2016)

Great set there rod..enjoyed it lots


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 19, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Great set there rod..enjoyed it lots



Cheers Mikey - appreciate that


----------



## Rubex (Feb 19, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> Thank you for your comment.
> Sorry think my report has confused a few people?!! The report is about the coach-house that has been abandoned since the 1990s..... it is the (once) grand coach-house that belonged to Pwll y Pant House (now a pub, that is still running and still fully intact!!!). Thought I'd give a brief history of the House / Pub, to give a back-ground story to the Coach-House..... maybe dating when I took the photo of the Pub (2013) was a mistake and confusing?! Will edit that now!!!



Oh right I see! Thanks Vertigo Rod. To be honest it doesn't take much to confuse me :laugh:


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 19, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Oh right I see! Thanks Vertigo Rod. To be honest it doesn't take much to confuse me :laugh:



Hahaha - or me! Made a few edits to the report - fingers crossed it makes a bit more sense now?!


----------

